# Twitter Apps Not Working (Plume, Tweetcaster)



## dgolom (Jun 12, 2011)

I had Plume working just fine until about 3 days ago. Then it stopped updating. I tried clearing data and now it won't log in. Says it can't make the connection to authorize with Twitter. FriendCaster wont work, either. However, the stock Twitter app works fine. Anyone else have this problem? Any fixes, suggestions?

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

dgolom said:


> I had Plume working just fine until about 3 days ago. Then it stopped updating. I tried clearing data and now it won't log in. Says it can't make the connection to authorize with Twitter. FriendCaster wont work, either. However, the stock Twitter app works fine. Anyone else have this problem? Any fixes, suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


Try Fake Gps??


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

I use both Plume and Friendcaster and both work fine for me, without using fake GPS.

Try rebooting into clockworkmod recovery and try fixing permissions under the "advanced" menu


----------



## dgolom (Jun 12, 2011)

LOL! Thanks for the help, guys. I figured it out. I thought it might be date related but I looked at the Date and Time setting 5 times before i realized that I had the month set as December. I am such a dope.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------

